# samsung hlr5067w



## Great Jobu (Nov 16, 2012)

Have an old samsung hlr5067w, started buzzing horribly last night, I was in other room with my recording setup. Wife tells me it just got real loud. I did not get to analyze before she shut off. She said the Pic was on, but twitching and color was screwy. When I went in, she had turned off and pulled plug. (Oy) I plugged in and it hums loudly, seems to try to start, nothing on screen, lamp light on front flashes, cycles through loud fan for a few minutes, shuts off, tries again, then shuts off and all three lights on front flash. Any help? I can replace Color Wheel or Lamp, but don't know how to tell what the problem is for sure first. I just joined, my first post. I am also just creating my home studio for VO work and am investing my money there, so would prefer to fix & make due for now if it is feasible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Great Jobu said:


> Have an old samsung hlr5067w, started buzzing horribly last night, I was in other room with my recording setup. Wife tells me it just got real loud. I did not get to analyze before she shut off. She said the Pic was on, but twitching and color was screwy. When I went in, she had turned off and pulled plug. (Oy) I plugged in and it hums loudly, seems to try to start, nothing on screen, lamp light on front flashes, cycles through loud fan for a few minutes, shuts off, tries again, then shuts off and all three lights on front flash. Any help? I can replace Color Wheel or Lamp, but don't know how to tell what the problem is for sure first. I just joined, my first post. I am also just creating my home studio for VO work and am investing my money there, so would prefer to fix & make due for now if it is feasible.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. By the description, I honestly think it is nothing more than the Lamp. In addition, if memory serves, I do think 3 blinking lights indicates the Lamp as well.

While it is certainly much easier to order the Ballast and Lamp where you simply slid it in, you can save a decent amount of money by using your existing Ballast and swapping out Lamps. It takes nothing more than a Phillips Head Screwdriver and a pair of Latex Gloves as it is essential that you do not get Fingerprints on the Lamp. There are many You Tube Videos showing how to swap out the Lamp in an existing Ballast and it sounds like it something you will have no issues doing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Great Jobu (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you, I have watched a few of the youtube videos, I'm sure I'm capable. I used to tinker, but had a travel job for 10+ years that kept me away from hobbies... My concern, if it is just the lamp, why such a loud humming when I turn it on now? What about the lamp going bad would make the fans or whatnot start humming? FYI, just happened last night, wife and kid are busy and away tonight, so going to take back apart and see what it looks like to get a better idea tonight.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Great Jobu said:


> Thank you, I have watched a few of the youtube videos, I'm sure I'm capable. I used to tinker, but had a travel job for 10+ years that kept me away from hobbies... My concern, if it is just the lamp, why such a loud humming when I turn it on now? What about the lamp going bad would make the fans or whatnot start humming? FYI, just happened last night, wife and kid are busy and away tonight, so going to take back apart and see what it looks like to get a better idea tonight.


Could not hurt and is a good thing to clear out the dust if you need to do so. Needless to say, be careful about not touching the Mirrors in the Cabinet.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could be the color wheel. Do you hear it spin up?


----------

